

Show HN: I took your advice and prldr is now a visual RSS reader - japetheape

Last week I showed prldr.com, a small project I created during my weekends. The immediate thing I learned from the comments was that prldr had to be a RSS reader, which I already had in mind. 
So after another couple of days programming prldr.com is now a visual rss reader. You read the news by just opening the links from the RSS feeds, simple as that.<p>features for now: management of feeds, import OPML file, keyboard navigation, automatic feed fetching.<p>ps: I disabled preloading of tabs, because some browsers tend to crash when opening 30 iframes :P. Have to implement some stack mechanism to do this. Expect it online tomorrow. 
pps: Some bugs may exist. Still very alpha. Testing an idea right here.
======
bastijn
I have to say that the idea of prldr.com is very nice. Of course there are
multiple RSS readers but I have not found any which preloaded my pages and had
very basic, yet very functional, keyboard navigation + interface.

The simple left frame containing all my news items is clean with the color
coding enabled, and browsing through with "j" and "k" is simple and fast.

That having said I do think this idea is very dependent upon the _preloading_,
without it this is still a decent and useful idea but the preloading was the
cherry on the cake.

Looking forward to see preloading back in and maybe some more work on the
listing of available content in the left menu.

~~~
japetheape
youre right, prldr without the preloading isn't worthy the name ;-) Will be
back in a day or so.

~~~
japetheape
ok it's back now!

------
japetheape
<http://prldr.com>

and a link to a demo: <http://prldr.com/demo>

------
thejash
This does not seem very useful to me. I read my feeds by using Google Reader
with Firefox, and middle-mouse clicking on any link that I want to actually
read. By the time I've opened a few tabs this way, the first of them has
loaded.

In fact, my tabs are even displayed along the left and grouped properly (using
tabkit)

Why would I want to use prldr?

~~~
bastijn
In your case it might be less useful, though you are making a lot of extra
actions (?). Sure, you might achieve the same doing it your way, but people
tend to reduce the number of (redundant) steps.

Two big pro's for prldr for me are:

(1) As titles of posts do not always explain the content in a good way I do
not know if I will read it, using preloaded rss (prldr) I can quickly open all
items consecutively without moving my mouse, just pressing "j".

(2) When I find something interesting, or at least think it is, I can scroll
in my item and still use "j" or "k" to jump to the next item when I decide the
article is not what I expected / want at the moment.

Summarizing, prldr might not be the thing for you as it is now, but I think a
lot of people are not using their (google) RSS Reader(s) in such an advanced
way as you are.

------
m0nty
This is very nice. Would help if you used colours on the buttons, moved the
button at the top-left so it wasn't touching the edge of the window, stuff
like that. Black everywhere is not the answer ;) But it's very usable and does
what it's supposed to.

~~~
japetheape
did some minor polishing, removed the blacks :p.

